# Single start tap/die source



## alexkuzn (Sep 22, 2009)

McMaster sells 1/2" x 32 tap for $30 and die for $60
That seems a little steep.

Where do you get your single start taps and dies for cap threading?

PS. I've had bad experience with HF tools before and would rather try to avoid buying from them anything that should be more or less precise. 

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Sep 22, 2009)

Try JohnnyCNC.  I have gotten several taps and dies from him for specific purposes.  I can't say that I am an expert on tools, but they were all exceptional quality, and the ones I have gotten a chance to use have worked fantastically.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 22, 2009)

alexkuzn said:


> McMaster sells 1/2" x 32 tap for $30 and die for $60
> That seems a little steep.
> 
> Where do you get your single start taps and dies for cap threading?
> ...



Alex,
Try Victor Tap and die (http://www.victornet.com/productpages/tapanddie1.html), they have been the cheapest that I have found, but the rub is you need a 25$ min. order.  They have the single start separates that you are looking for.  As for the HF set, I will agree that most of the HF stuff is cheap crap, but does serve a purpose.   Did you learn to drive in a Maserati, possibly, but typically no, someone let you drive their sisters hoopti, and when the gears got stripped or a power pole got hit (don't ask)no one was really bothered.  The HF set that has what you are looking for is about 35$, and is very good at threading acrylic,  brass and aluminum, tapping drill rod etc.  The muti-start sets that came in the group buy were considerably more expensive, 190$ or so I think.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with Cris , the HF sets , while not the absolute best are more then adiquite to thread plastic and soft metals like brass and aluminum . This is the set that most of us have purchased http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=35407 and while I'm not sure if I would use it to put a spaceship together I know for a fact that it works perfectly for pens .
You will get a wide range of sizes , including the metric 10x1 used for the ElGrande front sections , at a price that can't be beat . 
I have the Multi start set that Cris mentioned and wouldn't part with it for the world but it did set me back around $200 for just 3 pieces .


----------



## pipecrafter (Sep 23, 2009)

The Harbor Freight sets are MORE than sufficient for plastic and rubber, and even soft metals like aluminum and brass.  I wouldn't attempt hardened steel with them, but for 99% of what I do, they're perfect.

If you're looking for a size not in one of the HF sets, try Enco.  They have inexpensive singles of both taps and dies - as well as a host of other stuff inexpensively:
http://www.use-enco.com


----------



## Daniel (Sep 23, 2009)

for any run of the mill taps and dies I simply buy them at Home Depot. I will put in a plug for Johnny as well. fast and friendly service and I don't have to leave the house.
I can't personally speak for HF sets I have never used them. I buy taps and dies as I need them.


----------



## alexkuzn (Sep 23, 2009)

I am looking at HF set and it has only one tap/die [FONT=arial, sans-serif]that has fine thread (10mm x 1mm) that people use for smaller pen cap threads.

Do you guys use  1/2" x 20 for cap threading? Isn't too coarse?
Most pens with single start thread I've see on this forum use something like 1/2" x 32

[/FONT]


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 23, 2009)

Alex , the 1/2" x 20 is a good thread size to practice with . Yes finer is better but it will also require more turns to post the cap . the 10 x 1 tap is for the front section on either FP or rollerball pens , it's approx the right size for the ElGrande front sections and for that size pen you will need around the 1/2" size tap and die for the cap and body . 
There really is no right or wrong with this stuff , we have learned what we know so far by trial and error . The HF set will give you a good starting point to work with and as you see what works for you , you can always buy extra taps and dies to fill in any gaps .


----------



## pipecrafter (Sep 23, 2009)

I use a 1/2"-32 tap and die for cap threads.  It works very well, looks good, but it does require a few turns to engage.  I'm not opposed to the number of turns it takes, though I know that some folks are more particular.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 23, 2009)

pipecrafter said:


> I use a 1/2"-32 tap and die for cap threads.  It works very well, looks good, but it does require a few turns to engage.  I'm not opposed to the number of turns it takes, though I know that some folks are more particular.



I've made them with the coarsest tap and die in my set with okay results. Fewer turns but you have to use larger diameter since the threads are taller. 

I became a big fan of the Acme threads shown in a recent post, but then I found  out the cost of a tap and changed my mind.  Still like them, but would have to find a way to make them that didn't cost an arm and leg.


----------



## fernhills (Sep 23, 2009)

I was looking and looking at that set at HF tap & die set and aways wondered if they would be good enough for me to expand by pen making experience.  I will try them out. Thanks, Carl


----------

